# Courtroom Questions That I Should Have Asked XW On Cross-Examination



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If you've read my thread below, you will learn that in my divorce hearing yesterday morning, that I was ordered to represent myself as counsel by the Judge, as my Motion for Continuation was summarily denied.

Given that, if you know the precepts of my story(link below), what questions would you have liked to have seen thrown at her?

I'll rule on their admissabilty under the Texas Family Code/Prenuptual Agreements.*


----------

